# let he without sin cast the first stone



## starlet_04

can anyone suggest a good translation for "let he without sin cast the first stone"?
obviously i could have a go but it would be "crude" and i think needs "native" input...if someone could help that would be great.  and if you could put the ניקוד in that would be even better.

thanks.


----------



## cfu507

starlet_04 said:


> can anyone suggest a good translation for "let he without sin cast the first stone"?
> obviously i could have a go but it would be "crude" and i think needs "native" input...if someone could help that would be great. and if you could put the ניקוד in that would be even better.
> 
> thanks.


 
Hi, Sorry that I can't help. I didn't understand your sentence. Just want to tell you to change the title of your thread. Write your sentence in the title.

Also, could it be that your sentence is: 
let he who is without sin, cast the first stone

I found a translation for you, but the Hebrew sentence is not grammatically correct.

Maybe it is: תן לאדם שללא חטא לזרוק את האבן הראשונה. The difference between my translation and the translation in the link is that my verb is written in future form and the verb in the link is written in present form.

When I get the o.k. I'll put the Nikud.


----------



## JaiHare

cfu507 said:


> Hi, Sorry that I can't help. I didn't understand your sentence. Just want to tell you to change the title of your thread. Write your sentence in the title.
> 
> Also, could it be that your sentence is:
> let he who is without sin, cast the first stone
> 
> I found a translation for you, but the Hebrew sentence is not grammatically correct.
> 
> Maybe it is: תן לאדם שללא חטא לזרוק את האבן הראשונה. The difference between my translation and the translation in the link is that my verb is written in future form and the verb in the link is written in present form.
> 
> When I get the o.k. I'll put the Nikud.


Generally in English we say "let him", not "let he".

"Let him come in."
"Will you please let him read off of your book."
"Do not let him out of your sight!"

If this is the case, we should say, "Let _him_ who is without sin cast the first stone", not "Let _he_...."

Aside from the English mess, I think your translation is good.  I would just, based on the context of the statement, make the command plural.

*תְּנוּ לָאָדָם שֶׁלְּלֹא חָטָא לִזְרוֹק אֶת הָאֶבֶן הָרִאשׁוֹנָה*

Yonah


----------



## cfu507

JaiHare said:


> Generally in English we say "let him", not "let he".
> 
> "Let him come in."
> "Will you please let him read off of your book."
> "Do not let him out of your sight!"
> 
> If this is the case, we should say, "Let _him_ who is without sin cast the first stone", not "Let _he_...."
> 
> Aside from the English mess, I think your translation is good.  I would just, based on the context of the statement, make the command plural.
> 
> *תְּנוּ לָאָדָם שֶׁלְּלֹא חָטָא לִזְרוֹק אֶת הָאֶבֶן הָרִאשׁוֹנָה*
> 
> Yonah


 
I also know "let him", and that's what confused me. However, look at the link I gave, maybe that's the way Jesus said it. I don't know.

A correction for your Nikud:
chata - is a verb.
chet - is a noun. 

She'lo chata = who didn't sin
Shelelo chet = who's without a sin


----------



## JaiHare

cfu507 said:


> I also know "let him", and that's what confused me. However, look at the link I gave, maybe that's the way Jesus said it. I don't know.


I think he was supposed to be talking to a _group_ of people who brought the woman to him, not to one specific person, which is why it should probably be plural, right? The Greek in this passage uses a jussive form ("let him throw") rather how it is in Hebrew.

Ὁ ἀναμάρτητος ὑμῶν πρῶτος ἐπ' αὐτὴν βαλέτω λίθον
Literally: _The sinless one of you first upon her let him throw a stone._

So, I don't know if it should necessarily be תן or תנו, but since it has "you" in the plural (υμων), he was talking to the people as a group. Don't you agree?



			
				cfu507 said:
			
		

> A correction for your Nikud:
> chata - is a verb.
> chet - is a noun.
> 
> She'lo chata = who didn't sin
> Shelelo chet = who's without a sin



Indeed.  Let me correct that: 

*תְּנוּ לָאָדָם שֶׁלְּלֹא חֵטְא לִזְרוֹק אֶת הָאֶבֶן הָרִאשׁוֹנָה*


----------



## cfu507

JaiHare said:


> I think he was supposed to be talking to a _group_ of people who brought the woman to him, not to one specific person, which is why it should probably be plural, right?


 
That's what I thought too. That it should be תנו and not תן. I wasn't sure about starlet_04's context so I waited for her/his reply.


----------



## starlet_04

thanks for all your help (i'm female, btw!)

someone asked me for it, so it's not for me therefore i don't know the context.  but i admit it's "let he *who is *without sin etc..." but in english it still makes sense without the "who is"...

anyway, i'd agree that with would be "chet", not "chata", if that was the moot point among you experts!!

thanks again...


----------



## eshcar

I got this from the Hebrew translation of the New Testament:

מי בכם חף מפשע, הוא ידה בה אבן לראשונה.

If you want the nikkud (I'll neve get the hang of using Word's nikkud toolbar...) , or just to look other things up, here is the link:
http://www.iclnet.org/pub/resources/text/ipb-e/nthebrew/hebrewnt.html


----------



## mademoisellexpapillon

My friend just help me with this site to translate:

Let he who is without sin cast the first stone

into:

*תְּנוּ לָאָדָם שֶׁלְּלֹא חֵטְא לִזְרוֹק אֶת הָאֶבֶן הָרִאשׁוֹנָה*

What I need help with is to put it into two row, so it would look like this:

Let he who is without sin
Cast the first stone.

But in Hebrew of course! Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## cfu507

*תְּנוּ לָאָדָם שֶׁלְּלֹא חֵטְא *
*לִזְרוֹק אֶת הָאֶבֶן הָרִאשׁוֹנָה*​


----------

